

Promoting a new site and keeping your hands clean - sosuke
http://diveintothepool.wordpress.com/2009/05/19/promoting-a-free-online-dating-site-and-keeping-clean/

======
sosuke
On a side note, I was most surprised when I came across the Twitter spam. I
knew about Craigslist being relentless in spamming personal ad posts but I
found out about the Twitter spam through trying out Scoopler.

